# قنبلة لشرح منظومة vrf من سامسونك بالفلاش



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2013)

الاخوان جميعاً
السلام عليكم 
وقع في يدي بعد البحث الطويل فلاش رائع يوضح عمل سير الخطوات للغاز والسائل في منظومة vrf من شركة سامسونك .
نحتاج ردود مشجعة لاضافة الفلاش
:7::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## alarefmohamed (18 أغسطس 2013)

جميل جدا ربى يبارك قيك بس الرابط


----------



## fayek9 (18 أغسطس 2013)

ف الانتظار وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## ahmadmechanical (18 أغسطس 2013)

اين الرابط اخي ؟


----------



## Mon Rashad (18 أغسطس 2013)

waiting .....


----------



## MGROUP (18 أغسطس 2013)

نشكرا فبل كل شي على المجهود وفي انتظار الفلاش كما وعدت


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## eng.amoudi (18 أغسطس 2013)

الشكر مقدما ياسيدي الكريم ... وبإنتظار الفلاش .


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (19 أغسطس 2013)

لاأظن سبق في هذا المنتدى الراقي والمحترم أن وجدت مثل هذه الطريقة في عرض المواضيع إلا إذا كان هناك ظرف خارج عن إرادتك....


Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخوان جميعاًالسلام عليكم وقع في يدي بعد البحث الطويل فلاش رائع يوضح عمل سير الخطوات للغاز والسائل في منظومة vrf من شركة سامسونك .نحتاج ردود مشجعة لاضافة الفلاش:7::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعتقد انك غير ملم بمواضيع المنتدى بشكل جيد يا اخ مصطفى
لا مزيد من التعليق......


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2013)

هذه صور اولية للموضوع ومن ثم سيتم اضافة المرفق
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## eng_hvac13 (20 أغسطس 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MGROUP (20 أغسطس 2013)

نشكرك مقدما "


----------



## mahmood mrbd (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخ بدران لك بصمة في هذا المجال من قبل ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..نحن بالانتظار


----------



## Muataz Kamal (22 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل و زادك من فضله...
بانتظار هداياك القيمة...


----------



## MGROUP (23 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك مقدما - بانتظار الفلاش


----------



## المدير محمد سعيد (24 أغسطس 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> لاأظن سبق في هذا المنتدى الراقي والمحترم أن وجدت مثل هذه الطريقة في عرض المواضيع إلا إذا كان هناك ظرف خارج عن إرادتك....



معك حق

لا احد يطلب الشكر قبل العمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط ادناه يتضمن البرنامج الذي يوضح خط سير مائع التبريد في منظومة VRF من سامسونك التي يطلق عليها DVM مختصر Digital Volume Multiple 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5JPRax62/SAMSUNG_AC.html
الباسورد:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ونذكر قول رسول الله ((كل عمل ذي بال لا يبدأ بسم الله فهو اقطع او اجزم او ابتر)) صدق رسولنا الكريم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2013)

عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج:
يتم تنصيب البرنامج
بامكانك استخدام دائرة تبريد او تدفئة لترى مسار مائع التبريد
كل جزء يمكنك التعرف على شكله او وظيفته من خلال التأشير على الجزء
تقبلوا تحياتي ونعتذر عن التاخير


----------



## بن القاسم (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إيهاب2007 (24 أغسطس 2013)

الأخ بدران يعنى إيه زميلنا مصطفى غير ملم بمواضيع المنتدى بشكل جيد ............... بجد مش فاهم !


----------



## fayek9 (25 أغسطس 2013)

الباس وورد لا تعمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> الباس وورد لا تعمل


دقق الامر مرة اخرى


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2013)

الياسورد شغال 100%


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور ياخي وين الرابط


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2013)

al almuhsen moayed قال:


> مشكور ياخي وين الرابط


الرابط في الصفحة الثانية


----------



## ghost012 (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم


----------



## hikal007 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق الى الابد (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخ بدران لكن بالفعل الباسوورد لا يعمل حاولت عدة مرات وقمت بنسخها ايضا كما كتبتها انت ولم تعمل كذلك حاولت الكتابة بنفس الحروف لكن باللغة الانكليزية ولم تنجح معي. تحياتي


----------



## adel oboor (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2013)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخ بدران لكن بالفعل الباسوورد لا يعمل حاولت عدة مرات وقمت بنسخها ايضا كما كتبتها انت ولم تعمل كذلك حاولت الكتابة بنفس الحروف لكن باللغة الانكليزية ولم تنجح معي. تحياتي


حاول مرة اخرى لانه هنالك ردود حول المشاركة مستمرة (يعني هنالك اشخاص دا ينزلون المرفق ويفتح معهم) .
واذا ما فتح تقدر تجي علي بمدينة الموصل /الكلية التقنية الهندسية حتى اسلمك المرفق بدون سيريل .
مع التقدير...


----------



## العراق الى الابد (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على ردك استاذ بدران اني اتوقع المشكلة احتمال تكون من موقع التحميل لان صايره بيه مرتين قبل همين نزلت شغلات وكلي الباسوورد مو صحيح.
اني اتشرف اجي للكلية التقنية بالموصل اني خريج هاي الكلية سنة 2006 بس حاليا اني شوية بعيد عن الموصل ما اكدر اجي. اتوقع حضرتك استاذ هناك, اشكر جهودكم واتمنالكم التوفيق وعندي رجاء يمكم استاذي شكد متكدرون حدثو المناهج وطوروها حتى تواكب التقدم العلمي بالعالم, وارجو الاهتمام بالتدريب العملي لانه كلش ضروري, لان المهندس يتخرج وميكون عنده معلومات كافية حتى يبدي بحياته العملية. تصور تخرجت من الكلية واني مسامع بنظام vrf بالكلية مع العلم النظام صارلهم فوك ال20 سنة مخترعيه. وهمين بالنسبة للتصميم يعني الكلية متأهل الطالب من ناحية التصميم الكامل. ارجو تقبل كلامي والقصد منه هو النقد البناء خدمتة للكلية وطلابها. اتمنى لكم المزيد من النجاح والموفقية.
تحياتي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2013)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على ردك استاذ بدران اني اتوقع المشكلة احتمال تكون من موقع التحميل لان صايره بيه مرتين قبل همين نزلت شغلات وكلي الباسوورد مو صحيح.
> اني اتشرف اجي للكلية التقنية بالموصل اني خريج هاي الكلية سنة 2006 بس حاليا اني شوية بعيد عن الموصل ما اكدر اجي. اتوقع حضرتك استاذ هناك, اشكر جهودكم واتمنالكم التوفيق وعندي رجاء يمكم استاذي شكد متكدرون حدثو المناهج وطوروها حتى تواكب التقدم العلمي بالعالم, وارجو الاهتمام بالتدريب العملي لانه كلش ضروري, لان المهندس يتخرج وميكون عنده معلومات كافية حتى يبدي بحياته العملية. تصور تخرجت من الكلية واني مسامع بنظام vrf بالكلية مع العلم النظام صارلهم فوك ال20 سنة مخترعيه. وهمين بالنسبة للتصميم يعني الكلية متأهل الطالب من ناحية التصميم الكامل. ارجو تقبل كلامي والقصد منه هو النقد البناء خدمتة للكلية وطلابها. اتمنى لكم المزيد من النجاح والموفقية.
> تحياتي



اخي العزيز هنالك تحديث مستمر للمناهج وانت على علم ان المناهج لاتقرره الكلية فهنالك لجنان من الوزارة وعلى كل حال انصحك باستنساخ محاضراتي لمادة انظمة التبريد والتكييف للمرحلة الرابعة لانك سترى اضافة هذا النوع من انظمة التبريد على المنهج .والكلية في تطور مستمر من الجانب العملي والنظري من خلال تصنيع الاجهزة المختبرية.
اما جميع كليات الهندسة في العالم (وليس العراق حصراً) ليس بامكانها ان تخرج مهندس استشاري مباشرة(اي بعد التخرج مباشرة) لان الهندسة علم مستمر (مشكلة ومعالجة)لا يمكن حصرها باربع سنوات لكن التعلم فيها يكون على اساس تلقي اساسيات الهندسة وبعدها يبقى التعلم خطوة بخطوة من خلال الاحتكاك بالعمل ومواجهة العقبات وايجاد الحلول المناسبة لها على اساس الحل المثالي (حل المشكلة باقل كلفة) ويجب على المهندس متابعة القراءة ومواكبة التطور التكنلوجي لتطوير ذاته.
واذا تواجهك اي مشكلة في التصميم او التنفيذ فالكلية مفتوحة ابوابها للجميع لحل المشاكل ودعم طلابها بكل قوة.
تقبل تقديرنا...


----------



## العراق الى الابد (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ بدران على ردك, اني اقدر جهودكم اني من شفت مشاركاتك بالمنتدى عن تصميم نظام ال في ار في عرفت اكو ناس ديحاولون يطورون, بس صدكني مجان اكو هيجي شي بوقت اللي جنت بالكلية, جانت الكتب قليلة والمنهج هوهو من الخمسينات, اني ما اعترض على كلامك انو الكلية متخرج استشاري مباشرة او خبير بالصيانة او بالتركيب, والمهندس اكيد لازم يكون يقرا ويطور نفسه مدى الحياة العملية حتى يكون ملم باخر المستجدات, بس يعني جان اكو بعض الخطوط العريضة على سبيل المثال: طريقة cltd مجنا ندري بيها مع العلم هي من اساسيات حساب الحمل الحراري, علمونا نستخدم طريقة الدرجة الخارجية - الداخلية, وحتى رسم الدكتات محد علمنا الطريقة الصحيحة الها. بس عندي ثقة الكلية راح تتطور بجهودكم الطيبة والكلية دائما بحاجة الى اساتذة شباب حتى يتجدد نشاطها.
تقبل تحياتي واعتذاري.


----------



## merail (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوره جهودكم


----------



## excellence3012 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اين الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاش اين الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاش

خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانة

مجرد دعابة عل المانع خير حاول مرة اخرى تحميل الفلاش


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 سبتمبر 2013)

excellence3012 قال:


> اين الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاش اين الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاش
> 
> خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانة
> 
> مجرد دعابة عل المانع خير حاول مرة اخرى تحميل الفلاش



ايها العضو الجديد دقق الامر قبل رمي الناس بالاكاذيب
الرابط تم تدقيقه وهو يعمل 
http://www.4shared.com/get/5JPRax62/SAMSUNG_AC.html


----------



## ysaad (11 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا انة موضوع هام جدا حيث انة بدأ ينتشر


----------



## G.Johnson (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الباس خربان للاسف
فش داعي اله اصلا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي قحطان (13 سبتمبر 2013)

:1:


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم ولكن 
طريقتك تلك 
لا داعي لها 
فكل من احب ان يضيف رد على المووع او تعليق ما فيه كلمة شكر او دعاء 
فسيكون من تلقاء نفسه 
والدخول للأعضاء حسب اوضاعهم 
فهناك من دخل اليوم للموضوع ولم يرى الحاصل 
ولم يستطع الدخول الى الموضوع مرة اخرى 
بسبب ضرف ما او نسي الموضوع 
مثلا 
او هناك امور اخرى 
فلا يوجد اي داعي لتلك الاساليب 
ولك ان ومن مثلك 
بجزاء وحسنات من الله تعالى 
ولا تطلبها من البشر 
تحياتي


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ بدران على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2013)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ بدران على هذا الملف الرائع


تدلل عيني استاذ اكرم
على الرحب والسعة


----------



## engineering2007 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed fawzy1 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمزةعمار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً للاخوة المهندسين محمد و حمزة ومهندس2007 على المرور المبارك


----------

